# kings Question



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

So buddy in Destin sells boat this year. I have to go to a pier to catch a King. Obviously live bait on a wire leader with a stinger right. Question? What part of the water column am I fishing? Do I use a slider weight above my leader to get the bait below the surface ? Or do I just free line the live bait? Once I reel up to the pier, what to do to get him up, Gaff or Pier net? Could I count on the guy next to me to help me land it? Any help is much appreciated. It's been 20 years since I've been to the pier. Thanks


----------



## jesusE65 (Jan 7, 2014)

your going to be fishing the top with live bait or by snobeling a dead bait making it look alive you don't dead any weight. when you get him to the pier you will need to use a gaff and it depends on what pier you are fishing but on most piers you will get help gaffing your fish. you could even try using lures shush as x-rapes and large yo-zuris


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

no weight ,no stinger necessary ,most the time you can get someone to help gaff your fish.....remember to freespool a king if he looks like he will go under the pier,most of the time they will turn out......


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

*Thank you*

Thank you for the help men. Will either try OIP or Navarre in June for sure. Will post king pic for sure.:thumbup:


----------

